#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  每篇平均字數功能取消

## 狼王白牙

發現以下缺點:

1. 特殊字元, 簡體字, 日文  不會被計算字數

2. 目前個人版不計算發文數, 但因程式的緣故仍計算字數, 造成個人版使用者平均字數被加計

3. 轉貼非自創文章亦計算入平均字數, 但是貼圖卻難以量化成字數

4. 造成瀏覽文章時開啟頁面變慢: 每開啟頁面, 程式必須去計算總字數除以使用者發文數

程式碼有部份是在下編輯的, 大概只有這邊跟野疆才看的到這功能吧...
拿掉這功能只是回復原本論壇的模樣

----------

